# Hide and lock any drive(s) using regedit



## anilmail17 (Dec 13, 2006)

You can hide any of drive(s) by just adding two keys in windows registry

            goto start>run 

Type *regedit* and press enter. This will bring you to the registry editor.To hide any drive you have to follow these 2 steps

*STEP1: Hidding Drive*
goto HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer now create a new *DWORD* value *NoDrives* and set its value as 

                    2^(Alpha Number of Drive Letter-1)
    where Alpha number are simple counting of alphabets from A to Z  as 1 - 26 

for example: to hide C drive 
Alpha number of C is 3 so 2^(3-1) = 4 (decimal value)

If you want to hide more than one drive than calculate the value of each drive as explained and then set sum of those numbers as value

*Step2: Prevent Access to the drive*
   Now as we have make our drive invisbble but it is still accesible so to lock the drive we will create another DWORD value at

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer 
create a new *DWORD* value *NoViewOnDrive* and set its value same as you have calculated for hidding the drive(s)

Now your drive is locked. If you want to unlock and unhidden the drive then just delete these two keys and your drive is again accessible. You can also create two .reg  files one for hidding and locking and another one for unlocking and unhidding


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 16, 2006)

Nice tut


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Dec 17, 2006)

It willl be still accesible if you type C: {Press Enter} in Run or Address Bar . ..


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 17, 2006)

If u use *NoViewOnDrive*, then it'll not be accessible


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Dec 18, 2006)

I request all the registry gurus to include the "reg' files" so that the uninitiated will not mess up their registry while doing something. Moreover mistakes are less likely to happen


----------



## Kiran.dks (Dec 18, 2006)

^^^Also leave a caution message: BACKUP YOUR REGISTRY BEFORE DOING CHANGES!


----------



## anilmail17 (Dec 18, 2006)

we all learn from mistake. Iif something goes wrong by a registry learner then its good, he will learn from that and i cannot create a .reg file for this tutorial because value of DWORD used is diffrent for each drive
__________
Yaa Kiran_tech_mania u r right. I forgot to add the line of Caution and a line of advice 
Caution: Playing with registry always is dangerous.
Advice: always backup your registry


----------



## jatt (Dec 19, 2006)

thanks anilmail17 for good tut to share


----------



## kirtan (Dec 22, 2006)

thanks dude for the info!


----------



## Ron (Dec 30, 2006)

Good Tutorial.......
Keep Going...........


----------



## vivekrm007 (Jan 27, 2007)

thanx m8,its gr8......


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 2, 2007)

nniiiiccccceeeee


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Feb 2, 2007)

Gud one


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanx, nice trice Ace...


----------



## anilmail17 (Feb 6, 2007)

To hide more than one drive find the number for both  drive separately and then and them in decimal, use the result value and set them as value for *NoDriveOnView* and *NoDrives*


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 6, 2007)

A small info about restricting drives here:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40864


----------

